# Red Terror VS Giant Danio



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

KNOCKOUT FIRST ROUND!! Terror wins PWN3D


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

I think the weight class was a little stacked. Don king promote this sh*t?


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

channafreak said:


> I think the weight class was a little stacked. Don king promote this sh*t?
> [snapback]852423[/snapback]​










Cool picture tho


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

He shouldn't have stood toe to toe. Gotta stick and move.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

channafreak said:


> I think the weight class was a little stacked. Don king promote this sh*t?
> [snapback]852423[/snapback]​


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

thats how my snakehead eats.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Nice pic!


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Haha, nice pic.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

looks like a uro but nice pic


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

nice


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

Damnit! I thought the Danio was due for a win! now my bookie going to have to break my legs


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

lmao nice swallowing.


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Got alittle bored........


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

channafreak said:


> I think the weight class was a little stacked. Don king promote this sh*t?
> [snapback]852423[/snapback]​

























Does look like a Donkey Match!


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

cool pic


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha nice


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

channafreak said:


> I think the weight class was a little stacked. Don king promote this sh*t?
> [snapback]852423[/snapback]​


Seriously huh! LoL that "Giant" doesnt look so "giant" to me.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice shot..whatsthe fish that on the second pix next to the terror


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

awesome!


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

thePACK said:


> nice shot..whatsthe fish that on the second pix next to the terror
> [snapback]857192[/snapback]​


Thats a texas cichlid.


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

indecisive said:


> Damnit! I thought the Danio was due for a win! now my bookie going to have to break my legs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BEAT THAT MANS LEGS









cool pic


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

haha that's a great pic


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

that's not a red terror. it's a uro cichlid aka mayan cichlid.


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Great action pic.


----------

